# What Kind Of Car Did You Get Rid Of For Your Gto?



## 227 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello, New To The Forum So Please Excuse Me If This Topic Has Already Been Discussed. I Gave Up My 2002 Camaro Ss To Get The Gto Recently. Only Had 10800 Miles On It. I Miss The Ss But Glad About My Decision?


----------



## sig229 (Sep 21, 2005)

I have a 2003 Tahoe I was going to trade on my GTO but they tried to screw me on the trade, so I kept it and just put down a down payment instead


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

2001 Dodge Club-Quad. I miss it sometimes, but certainly not while behind the wheel of my Goat!


----------



## MIC1008 (Oct 25, 2004)

my lease was up on an Audi A4 Avant(wagon)


----------



## JMM (Feb 16, 2005)

2002 Mustang GT


----------



## eldodroptop (Mar 26, 2005)

Traded a 2004 Mustang Mach-1. The Mach was hella fun but the Goat is in a different league...


----------



## AngelsGTO (Oct 7, 2005)

I traded in my 2004 Cavalier ls sport. arty:


----------



## Ashburner (Jun 27, 2005)

I traded in two vehicles- A 2003 Toyota 4runner Limited 4x4 V8 w/Navi and a 2004 Pontiac Grand Prix GTP.

Really, I am happy with my decision but I miss my Navigation big time.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

'98 C5 auto with 52,000 miles.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

2004 Dodge SRT-4.... damn I miss that car sometimes.


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Traded In A 2003 Mustang Gt Convertible. I Love My Gto.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Sold my E46 2000 BMW 323i that had 176k miles on it...I sometimes miss it, but I'm hoping my impending major suspension upgrade will make me miss my canyon-carving Bimmer less...


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

No trade in.........paid cash. Main reason for buying now (other than the discount deal and the fact I always wanted one) was because our three month old Caddy CTS had been in and out of the shop the entire month of September. Transmission failed stranding us on the toll road, out eight days for THAT repair, in the shop again because transmission wouldn't shift properly, then it wouldn't start two days later - four days out, then it failed to start AGAIN - week out for that one and the Caddy shop wouldn't give me a service ticket when I picked it up saying I was only going to use it for evidence in a Lemon Law action!! Now they're trying to place all the problems on my after-market Sirius radio transmitter..........'ya gotta love those Caddy dealers........not!


JET


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

2001 Audi A4, very heavily modded


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

99 GTP with 100,000 miles on it, great car slightly modded est 300 hp at crank.
Had lots fun with GT Mustangs they always wondered what happened as they saw my SLP badge pull away from them.. :lol:


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 10, 2005)

2000 Bonneville SSEi.

Love the GTO, but still miss that car.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

I didn't trade anything. I still got my 88 IROC (heavily modded),98 Silverado Z71 on 33's, 2000 Chevy Blazer(wifes), and the work van. Along with the Goat, it looks like a parking lot at my house!
:cheers


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

i have an old 96 s10, worth nothing but a great multi-car discount with progressive,, saved me 100.00 a month to keep the truck.. 150.00 a month for goat and pickup,, 250.00 without truck, just the goat ahhhh, truck also helps to haul quad.. never really thought how to strap 4 wheeler on goat :lol:


----------



## BOSSGTO (Oct 5, 2005)

2003 Supercharged 5spd 4x4 Toyota Tacoma.


----------



## kllrvet (Sep 23, 2005)

2000 F-150 lightning. I needed a back seat, wanted a six speed, wanted an LS2, wanted IRS, etc.....

Tony


----------



## SoCalGirl (Sep 14, 2005)

I was planning on trading in my 2001 Chevy Tahoe for a new Tahoe, but when I saw the GTO, I had to have it. I kept the Tahoe as my daily driver, but I haven't stopped drving my GTO since I bought it 3 months ago. I love this car!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

02 Camaro SS, SLP #1379, M6, Onyx Black Hardtop (1 of 500)


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

3 vehicles: 96 isuzu hombre(same as s-10) 87Dodge Daytona Shelby(miss this car! Went through 3 motots in it!) 99 Firebird


----------



## blk88verde (Jul 12, 2005)

Had a 2002 Mercedes C230 6 speed coupe - lease was ending and thought about buying the Benz. Found a 2004 M6 Pulse Red and turned in the C230 back to Mercedes. Have had no problems with the GTO since March 2005 when I bought it. With the Mercedes - during the 39 months of ownership - broke a rear shock, broke front sway bar down links, on really cold days the car did not heat the interior (thermostat?) and devoured tires every 10k to 15k miles. I have no regrets about getting the GTO - it is a great car.


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

2001 Jetta 1.8t.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

2002 Corvette Z06. I ran an 11.501 at 118.89 mph with it. Drag radials and an intake were the only mods. It was extremely expensive as far as repairs. The C5 Z06 has 27 computers. Guess how I know.LOL


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

1995 Volvo 850 Turbo Sedan. A faithful steed. 
145,000 miles, beat the peepee out of it, and never a problem.
Could not buy another Volvo as they are now owned by Ford.


----------



## LRAR05GTO (Sep 10, 2005)

Traded in a 2001 Honda Accord Coupe EX V6. It was a great car, but the engine was half the size and power of the GTO and the drive wheels were on the wrong half of the car. Honda is known for quality fit and finish, but the interior of the GTO blows the Honda away. I bought the Honda for transportation, but I bought the GTO for driving.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

2003 Silverado SS all decked out. I miss it everytime I see one I had the Arrival blue color which in my mind is the sweetest color gm ever made. I also painted the whole engine bay a 2 tone (arrival blue and quicksilver metallic). It looked so good. But I put 60,000 miles on it 1 and 1/2 years so she had to go  . It is funny though I spent all this money to make my truck as fast as the gto is stock :willy: . I have pics if anyone wants to see my blood sweat and tears former baby :cheers .


----------



## silver/red/04 (Aug 22, 2005)

1995 corsica and i dont miss it


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

my wifes 2001 hondia ****** while she was in montgomery alabama for the weekend.(he he) but was worth it cause just as i was about to drive off the lot with my 05 gto, i pushed the onstar hotbutton and won a car. i gave her the car i won. I was paying for the ****** anyway


----------



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm with ChrisB. Traded in my 2000 Bonneville SSEi. Haven't missed it for one second....


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Hah I'm so original. I got rid of my GTO for my 300M.






If I did it willing and happily is a different story.


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

2004 Mazda 3. Great all around car. Not a GTO though.


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

Traded in a 2001 Mazda Miata SE, british racing green.
Haven't regretted it for a second. :seeya:


----------



## mnstrundhd (Jul 22, 2005)

dodge ram 4x4 shortbed. miss being able to haul stuff. the gto is a like driving a jet compared to the truck.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

227 said:


> Hello, New To The Forum So Please Excuse Me If This Topic Has Already Been Discussed. I Gave Up My 2002 Camaro Ss To Get The Gto Recently. Only Had 10800 Miles On It. I Miss The Ss But Glad About My Decision?


Traded in my Red 2000 Silverado 5.3L Regular Cab Stepside. Bought it in July of 99(was one of the first Y2K models)....I only put 63,000 miles on the truck in 6 years. It was a great truck!!!. No mechanical problems whatsoever, and I drove it very hard at times!!...  . I do miss it at times......lot of good times in that truck...she was my baby!!...  . But, you have to move on with your life, and I am very pleased with my GTO. It is the only vehicle I would have considered trading it for....so that says a lot right there. I hope my baby has found a nice home, and I hope whoever has it now is taking care of her as I did. Take care baby, and just know that Daddy still loves you!!.......


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I had red 85 Mustang V6 I restored, loved that car. Neighbor ran stop sign just around the corner pushed me 30ft into someone’s yard totaled in 03. Ford lover all my life, got good deal on 95 Z28 conv. 6sp restored that and got the go fast bug but wanted LS1. So I sold Z28, 93 Ford conversions Van & 84 V6 LTD. I decided a Holden with LS2 6sp really was not a GM so was OK. Really I’m a car mechanic 30yr and this GTO is best car I ever been in! Fist new car for me.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I bought my GTO, then sold my Z... 

My Z was a 1971 with a 350 LT-1, 200R4 4 Speed w/3:90 gears. Pretty damn fast. I should not of sold it, but oh well. Live and learn.


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

2005 C6 Corvette, sold after 8 months, ..................Never.......NEVER buy a first year .............Anything!


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> I bought my GTO, then sold my Z...
> 
> My Z was a 1971 with a 350 LT-1, 200R4 4 Speed w/3:90 gears. Pretty damn fast. I should not of sold it, but oh well. Live and learn.


That is a beautiful car (the Z). How much did you sell it for? Would have loved to buy it....


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

I left a 2001 Chevy Silverado Z71 she was black w/5%window tint a racer back, sun visor, custom ram air hood, bed cover, 3"flowmaster exhaust, and 32" BFG all terrains man i miss my truck


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

6QTS11OZ said:


> '98 C5 auto with 52,000 miles.


I sold my 98 C5 6-speed. Leased a 2005 Pontiac G6 GT loaded. Drove it for 4 months. Wife was having issues with her 2002 Grand Am.. I said honey, you can have my car(G6). I went and traded her Grand Am in on a GTO.


----------



## WS6GTO (Jun 4, 2005)

I gave my dad my 2000 5-speed Nissan Sentra SE to trade in for the GTO. I got his WS6. He's happy as a kid, and well as much as I loved my first car I have absolutely positively not a single regret and couldn't love my WS6 more. I think my dad may miss it a little too


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Paid Cash- No Trade-in. Kept my 1996 Taurus SHO currently with 301,000 miles...


----------



## Jimgofast (Sep 28, 2005)

2004 chyrsler pacifica


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

I traded in my 2003 Mustang GT coupe, sold it with 44k on it. I had an auto, 4.10's, SLP catback, CAI, TB, P, S, UD's, SCT dynotuned chip, SFC's, Brembo's. The outside of it was very beautiful. It was black with tinted windows, 18x9 Black Bullitts, Gold stripe down the rocker panel. It was a sharp car. But mechanically it was a piece of poo.

In the car, I would go to dragstrip every other Friday, and give her a little around town as well. I figured a Stang would be built to take that, but I guess not. Through it's time, here is what got replaced:

Fuel Pump
Fuel Filter
MAF Sensor
H-Pipe (Cats got 3x hotter than they were supposed to be and melted)
Torque Converter
Idle Air Control Valve
Coil Packs

The car I had bought as demo with 4k miles on it. Stock it felt as though it had a shift kit in it. I drove another 4 Auto GT's and not a one could I get to bark tires going 1-2 and 2-3 shift like I could in mine bone stock. 

By about 30k miles the torque conv. would slip in and out of lock horribly. Stock stall on a GT is around 1900, mine wouldn't do anything over 1100. The car would cut off while driving and at redlights with no way to tell it was going to happen, would restart perfect everytime though. I had everything on the car but the 4.10's and was dynoing 189whp. Stock they dyno around 215whp. So I thought the dyno was off. Went to the track, where stock it ran 14.60's, and once I got out there I was running 15.50's. That is when I knew something was wrong.

The dealership I took it to (Williamsburg Ford) were great. They were great about the mods, and had no probs with them. Although when it was in service it had a Predator and no 4.10's. So I took the Predator tune out each time  They did all of the work under warranty. 

I myself was tired of the car, and almost did the inevitable and traded in on a 2005 Mustang GT 5spd. Yellow w/Black Stripes. But with the sticker gouging of $5k over sticker and only willing to give me $13k for mine, I passed. I then went to the Pontiac dealership to look at the GTO's since I had liked them since they came out. 

Went out the door in my 05 GTO for $27k incl ttl, got $15k for my GT, they didn't even drive it  and they let me take the GT home for a couple days so I could take some of the mods off.

The only thing I miss from my GT are my XM radio, and loud exhaust, otherwise, I miss nothing and haven't looked back.


----------



## AggieGTO (Aug 23, 2005)

A badass 2001 Mustang Bullitt, and unlike fatnick above, my Mustang was unbelievably reliable considering I drag raced and auto-x'd many times with it. Only one trip to the shop and $400 in repairs in 63K miles. I don't regret getting rid of it yet, but I am sure I will someday. It was a really fun car to own, but I love my GTO too .


----------



## WS6GTO (Jun 4, 2005)

fat nick said:


> I traded in my 2003 Mustang GT coupe, sold it with 44k on it. I had an auto, 4.10's, SLP catback, CAI, TB, P, S, UD's, SCT dynotuned chip, SFC's, Brembo's. The outside of it was very beautiful. It was black with tinted windows, 18x9 Black Bullitts, Gold stripe down the rocker panel. It was a sharp car. But mechanically it was a piece of poo.


What kind of cat-back?


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

WS6GTO said:


> What kind of cat-back?


SLP Loudmouth 1. The one with the resonators.


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

AggieGTO said:


> A badass 2001 Mustang Bullitt, and unlike fatnick above, my Mustang was unbelievably reliable considering I drag raced and auto-x'd many times with it. Only one trip to the shop and $400 in repairs in 63K miles. I don't regret getting rid of it yet, but I am sure I will someday. It was a really fun car to own, but I love my GTO too .


  Nice Bullitt! Don't see too many black ones. :cool


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> That is a beautiful car (the Z). How much did you sell it for? Would have loved to buy it....


I sold my Z for too little..... $4,800.00


----------



## THEHERDER (Aug 3, 2005)

I sold my 02 Z06. The Vette was faster than hell and handled great but....it was to loud inside the cabin, to low (fragile), and the seat didn't recline making long road trips tough. the GTO solves all those problems. the only disadvantage is it's not as fast.


----------



## MarineGTO (Aug 24, 2005)

1982 Chevy Custom Deluxe, 305, 2wd shortbed with no ac or stereo! Its still kicking at my dad's house!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

THEHERDER said:


> I sold my 02 Z06. The Vette was faster than hell and handled great but....it was to loud inside the cabin, to low (fragile), and the seat didn't recline making long road trips tough. the GTO solves all those problems. the only disadvantage is it's not as fast.


Ditto all this. Would also add no spare tire, or backseat in the Z06. The GTO doesn't have as much trunk space. Oh and 4 tires for the Z06 with mounting and balancing, even after getting them from the Tire Rack, was $1800. I'm looking at half that for the GTO.


----------



## BLK GOAT (Sep 18, 2005)

01 Mustang Bullitt that I put a ton of $$$ into but it waz very very fast. BUT it don't hold a candle to a very refined Goat.


----------



## IFryRice (Sep 5, 2005)

I got rid of my 70 Camaro. It had a LS2 in it...with a lot of work done to it. The car was more of a race car then a daily driver. So now I have my GTO and love it!


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

AggieGTO said:


> A badass 2001 Mustang Bullitt, and unlike fatnick above, my Mustang was unbelievably reliable considering I drag raced and auto-x'd many times with it. Only one trip to the shop and $400 in repairs in 63K miles. I don't regret getting rid of it yet, but I am sure I will someday. It was a really fun car to own, but I love my GTO too .


Damn...that was onenice BULLITT. I must say if I were to get a stang/bang that would be it.


----------



## Doctor Who (Nov 2, 2004)

I got rid of a Black 1995 Chevrolet Impala SS for my GTO.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I gave up my 2001 Ford Lighting. It ran 12.0's but spent way to much money on it. It was a good move though Love my Goat. :willy:


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

sold my 95 2door tahoe on 35s still have the blazer on 39s and the droped
454ss truck on 18s fastest run in the 1/8th was a 9.50 befor i started the body work. :cheers


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Traded in my 2004 Subn. LT 2500. Sold race car and trailer so I didnt need Subn anymore. Miss the heated seats, the heated mirrors, XM radio, and the fact that I didnt get soaked whenever I opened the window while raining. All that aside........I love the car.


----------



## 05redGOAT (Oct 6, 2005)

2001 Firehawk... miss it every day


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

99 mustang convertible thats all i miss about that car but would do it again in a heartbeat :cheers


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

02 expedition. Miss the room, but don't miss the gas bill!!!!


----------



## leeanator (Sep 7, 2008)

Got rid of my 2003 GMC Sierra Reg Cab. Had the 4.8 v8 with duel exhaust, headers, and k&n intake and 275/70/16 tires on stock 16" rims lol. Ahh well...it was fun but needed a change plus I already have a company paid truck for work.


----------



## MidWest GTO 5.7 (Sep 7, 2008)

Got rid of an 04 chevy monte carlo ss, the V6 and not even supercharged. Haven't missed it yet.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I traded a custom built `82 Firebird with a chevy fuel injected 454 pushing 600HP, traded even up for the `65 and a spare 389 motor. Just goes to prove, there's a sucker born every minute.


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

I used to have a 1997 Grand Prix GTP with light mods. I hated that thing. the transmission was stupid, the exhaust got annoying, and it was slow.


----------



## nitrorocket (Aug 25, 2008)

2002 A6 2.7t


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

2000 corvette... I love both....


----------



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

haha i got rid of a 98 grand am!!! so i'd say i sorta upgraded?


----------



## gto4H0P0 (Sep 2, 2008)

07 ford sport trac..miss the speaker system but love the sound of my goats exhaust more  its pretty much music to my ears


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

2004 Nissan 350Z


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

1994 Saturn SL1 5spd........wish I wouldn't have sold it with the gas prices.


----------



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

2006 grand prix gt special edition supercharged


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

227 said:


> Hello, New To The Forum So Please Excuse Me If This Topic Has Already Been Discussed. I Gave Up My 2002 Camaro Ss To Get The Gto Recently. Only Had 10800 Miles On It. I Miss The Ss But Glad About My Decision?


Trade in my 1998 Mitsubishi 3000GT TURBO for my 05 GTO


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

97 Buick Lesabre and a 85 Chevy Camaro Z28.


----------



## QuikLilGoat (Aug 26, 2008)

gave up my 96 Z-28 Camaro. had it for 3 years and spent over 10k in repairs... had 127k miles on it but still an awesome car.. not as fast as my gto but it handled alot better, i'm sure some pedders stuff will take care of that though. glad to be rid of the camaro overall... i love my gto. my favorite and best car buy ever.


----------



## teamgs (Dec 29, 2005)

Sold my 94 Mustang GT. Not very fast, but looked pretty good and sounded nice with the ultraflo cat back. The 3.73 gears helped a lot, and the lowered suspension was rough, but handled like it was on rails. I miss the convertible top, and the upgraded stereo. 










Gary


----------



## DarrenCT (May 20, 2008)

2004 bmw 645ci


----------



## tdub_23 (Jun 22, 2008)

Not really by choice but, a 2006 Trailblazer SS...... it was stolen and not found.

I'm not really that sad.... I still miss it but, i have wanted a GTO for a while and finally picked up my 06 M6 brazen orange with 1800 miles on it this week... YEAH!!!!


----------



## Entourage (Aug 16, 2008)

1997 Z28. Will certainly miss.:seeya:


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

No trade, would have got ~$1500 for my neon. With gas prices the way they are, i think keeping the neon was a good idea.

On the other hand my GTO has lost 5 Neons value since i bought it 

*Thinking*, "too bad that loss doesnt apply to weight instead... 
What would a negative 10000lb car run in the 1/4 mile? negative 13 seconds? Or would it rip a hole in the time space continuum sucking in the galaxy?" 

:cool


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

1998 Gr Prix GTP


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*2005 C^*

2005 C6 White Z51 MN6 Corvette..had only 3600 miles on the OD. Really do miss the vette, went down the line with it at Bowling Green back in Oct.of 05, cranked her for the first time...
Enjoy my 06' GTO, bought new, got to drive it home from the dealership and detail her myself. Has on 3,000 miles on it right now. We show the car and drive it on special occasions. Have taken first place in several car shows recently.
KICKS06
arty:


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

Traded my 2004 Dodge Ram 1500 HEMI.


----------



## stikila (Jul 18, 2008)

i got rid of my rsx base lol i only tripled my engine size horse power and almost quadupled my tq lol i do mis the sun roof sound system and agility of the rsx but am very very happy with my choice


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Volvo 850R Turbo...2.3 5 cylinder. 325 hp...my baby


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Wrecked 69 Rambler American.....


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Just kiddin that was my mom's car that got wrecked when a truck cut across my path and I couldn't stop in time.... only had a Harley to ride in the late 70's and needed a cage to drive that day..... 

Some 30 years later I didn't replace a damn thing to get my GTO... it was my retirement present I gave myself..... and my 20 year old son cannot drive it unless I'm riding shotgun..... trying to avoid history from repeating itself if I can help it.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

2002 Pontiac Grand Prix GT 4 door that I bought new back in '02. That was a nice car, had a sunroof and heads up display, etc. I miss the spacious interior......until I turn the ignition key of the goat and here the beast fire to life...


----------



## TORRID2004GTO (Apr 17, 2007)

Silver 2002 Trans AM with 30k on it. I miss that car everytime i see another TA on the road.


----------



## 2006BlueGoat (Jun 3, 2008)

1994 FORD Taurus, 200,000 miles+, wifey said time to get a new car, get whatever you want..........
so July 30, 2007 bought a new 2006 GTO (left over) from the same dealer where she ordered & bought her 2008 GXP solstice just a week prior.

Her only comment......"You just HAD to get a faster car than mine" :lol:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Kind of a differant situation, I got rid of my modded 84 T/A WS6 alittle after I bought my GTO. Did not have enough mod money for both cars. I miss it alot


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

The car I am still trying to get rid of actually...

YouTube - Selling the 850R


YouTube - Volvo 850R again


----------



## Autobell43 (Feb 18, 2008)

Got rid of my 94 nissan maxima. Ive miss it when i go to the beach cause i hate getting sand in the goat.


----------



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

1999 dodge ram slt 2500 cummins 4x4, man that truck was so nice... loved that diesel, still miss the whole man feel. but i'm happy with the gto..


----------



## cj702 (Sep 21, 2008)

a 1999 35th anniversary Mustang GT. I customized and had for nearly 5 years, 03-08. best thing that ever happened was the engine blowing at 130k.


----------



## aeprominant (Oct 11, 2008)

I got rid of my 04 Olds Alero v6

Going from an 04 Alero to an 04 Goat was a huge jump.



The Alero was cheaper in every aspect and very easy to live with. In the 2 years I owned it I never had a problem with it.


----------



## Supra94red (Oct 14, 2008)

sold my 2000 Porsche 911 millenium edition and bought an 06 GTO 6-spd


----------



## HoustonGTO (Oct 14, 2008)

I gave my old beaten up 95 Z28 to my brother for my GTO. I had to convince my wife I needed a more 'reliable' car. She likes it too.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Oct 12, 2008)

In the process of selling my 2005 Supercharged Cobalt SS for an 04 GTO.


----------



## Skrub (Jan 10, 2009)

well, its not a present tense, its kind of a future tense. Im GOING to get rid of my 07 si next Feb for a (trying to find it) black with red interior 06 gto. Going to be quite the change in direction


----------



## Allen Larson (Jan 2, 2009)

I traded a 1989 ford F-250 460 big block with 75,000 miles for a 1965 GTO to my father 
GTO needes alot of work!!!!!


----------



## NosferatU (Jan 1, 2009)

planning on putting my 04 SRT-4 up for sale. Had it from day one and 72,000 miles later I still love it but it's time for something else more mature / refined

Looking forward to getting back into a RWD Chevy (used to have a 4th gen Camaro)


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I traded my 06 silverado extended cab. Sharp truck but my GTO ROCKS!!!


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

'96 Mustang GT --> '05 GTO M6


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

USMCFieldMP said:


> In the process of selling my 2005 Supercharged Cobalt SS for an 04 GTO.


nice little car but gto in a class of its own. it can not beat a goat. many have tried and all lost. Even the redline saturn


----------



## GTO=Beast (Oct 26, 2008)

Got rid of a 99 Trans Am, and stepped up to the Goat


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

got rid of my 92 ford tempo:lol:! then I was like what am I going to drive for winter. lucky my brother got a truck and gave me his 2001 pontiac grand am for free ,so no my baby is in the garge!:willy:


----------



## orangestorm (Nov 13, 2008)

87 Buick grand national 32k original miles.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

orangestorm said:


> 87 Buick grand national 32k original miles.


That had too be a tuff one. What made you do it?


----------



## poxic (Jan 3, 2009)

2005 subaru Sti. 
I actually got rid of it for the army... Several months later was home and looking for something else for a sporty dd, and I settled on a goat


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

2005 Nissan Sentra SE-R SpecV. It was a nice car, but then I saw the GTO had much more room in the back seat than my SpecV 4-door to go along with much more power. It only had 18k miles on it when I traded for the goat. I wish I still had the trunk space, but that might be an excuse to get a G8.

I think I'll actually get the GTO paid off and then worry about a second car, that way I won't have to trade the goat. I wish they would have brought the Commodore Sportwagon over as a G8 model, so now I'm looking at possibly getting a Saab 9-3 SportCombi AWD. I just can't manage to part with the GTO to do it.


----------



## Gus Pech750 (Jan 18, 2009)

I gave up my baby. 1997 Camaro SS every SS option except LT4. 30,000 miles, mint. For a 2005 Silver GTO 14,000 miles. Dealer told me the car was not in any accidents and had bee Car Faxed etc etc. Found out a few days later after buying it,the car was wrecked. We were lied to and defrauded. So we have been in a legal battle for almost 2 years and they are going to get smoked soon as it is turning out. So beware. Dealers will tell you what you want to hear and tell you they Car Fax. Do it yourself.


----------



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

lol sadly a 2007 g6 only had it for about 2 months


----------



## Knelson (Jan 16, 2009)

*I gave up my 98 BMW 323IS 2dr Coupe with 128K on it*

MY BMW was bad ass I did all the work on it my self as I am a mechanic
I allmost allways go gm when buying cars but the 05 chevy colorado
that I used to own left a real bad taste in my mouth yuck it to allmost a year of driving my BMW to get rid of it LOL.
anyways I think that my BMW with 128k on it was in better shape than my 04 gto with 55k on it but I have a bad back and getting in and out of the gto is much easier and the gto fits me better as I am 6'3 240LBS.
I will happily return my gto to its former glory and fix all the cosmetic issues
but I think that my biggest performance upgrade will be for me to loose about
60 LBS LOL anyways I dont miss my BMW at all now that I got the car of my
dreams-nightmares :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^Pfft! Pic of the BMW ! 
We want pics of that new GTO!!!!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Knelson said:


> MY BMW was bad ass I did all the work on it my self as I am a mechanic
> I allmost allways go gm when buying cars but the 05 chevy colorado
> that I used to own left a real bad taste in my mouth yuck it to allmost a year of driving my BMW to get rid of it LOL.
> anyways I think that my BMW with 128k on it was in better shape than my 04 gto with 55k on it but I have a bad back and getting in and out of the gto is much easier and the gto fits me better as I am 6'3 240LBS.
> ...


Super clean for 128k on the clock.


----------



## Zags85 (Jan 26, 2009)

Just joined but bought the 06 M6 GTO July 08 with 2300 miles on it. Just rolled over 5000 not to long ago. Black w/ Red leather. I traded a 1995 Mustang Cobra with only about 44000 miles on it.


----------



## CincyGoat (Jun 17, 2008)

2000 Mazda Protege DX thats a 1.6 5 speed I gained 4.4L and another gear wirh my 05 CGM


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

2002 Ws6 Trans Am ,i Still Think Its A Mean Looking Car That Hood Is Nasty, But The Quality Is No Comparison To The Gto


----------



## gtobro (Apr 13, 2009)

2005 gmc yukon denali 19000 miles sick truck but wanted a car


----------



## Colton9182 (Jan 6, 2008)

got rid of a 1997 Pontiac Grand Prix GTP for a brand new 2006 GTO


----------



## Colton9182 (Jan 6, 2008)

o and a 1984 Plymouth Reliant K, i didn't really get rid of it, it just died


----------



## grimlock17 (Jan 17, 2009)

I got mine with 19000 miles for 18995. The dealer wanted 24995. Best money i am spending now. But i still have my 98' Jeep Cherokee with a Rubicon Express 5.5 extreme duty lift with half inch spacer and rolling 33 12.50 Bf Mud Terrain. I just couldnt give her up .now i have the best of both worlds.


----------



## CruzinGTO (Aug 3, 2005)

I traded in a 2005 Hyundai Tiburon GT... It was a pretty nice little car, but no where compares to the '04 GTO BLK on BLK that I picked up. I think I paid a little too much for it, but they went well above trade-in value for the Tib.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

i traded my bank account for this one (06 imp blue m6, s/c, cammed ,heads, headers, exhaust, w/meth, and the black on black 04 A4 is bone stock. bank account still broke. needless to say o6 mine .04 her's


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

I traded my 2006 mustang gt, I really enjoyed the stang but I have to say the gto takes the cake.


----------



## Blaze44 (Mar 24, 2009)

Gave up two cars.... My 1995 toyota avalon and my 1999 jeep wrangler... bu am very satisfied with the GTO!!!!


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

92 ford tempo


:lol::willy:arty:cheers


----------



## neverend3r (Mar 3, 2009)

loved it to death


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

I got rid of my 1994 Z28 Convertible. 114K on the odometer but still looked brand new. I kinda miss riding around with the top down and the cutouts open :lol:


----------



## Jaebeegto (Dec 3, 2008)

2005 WRX Sti miss it but the goat most def looks better and is way faster.


----------



## mikesgto (Apr 19, 2009)

1999 Olds Silouette, my wife's car , bought it new for her when she was carrying our second child, the old family truckster....definately a trade up!


----------



## smtcapecod (Apr 27, 2009)

2002 Audi A6, black on tan with Sport Package, Premium Package, tiptronic and 300HP 40V V-8.

Was an outstanding car. Had 124K on it. I miss it. But getting acquainted with the GTO's attributes too.

If I were smart, I'd also dump off my '83 928 Euro 5 spd...but that aint happenin.


----------



## goatless (Apr 15, 2009)

I had this solid Honda Element:








Before being hit and totaled by a guy driving this Mustang:


----------



## kodamats (Apr 13, 2009)

I traded a 2003 Jeep Wrangler for my 2005 Cyclone Grey GTO. I lovedit, the Jeep was fun for driving over stuff, especially when in a traffic jam and just driving over the median to U Turn or when you're trying to get into a left hand turn and you can't reach it because the lane is blocked. Just hit the grass and drive into the lane.  The attention was fun. But the GTO is by far more exciting!


----------



## bigrigg6511 (Nov 23, 2008)

2001 monte carlo ss! loved the car but totaled it.


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

98 F*$% Contour is my winter beater and was my daily driver. I sold my 94 Formula to help pay for the GTO though. Had to get a 6-speed. Miss the 3400lbs of firebird. Really wanted a 98-02 Fbody, but those bring too much money compared to the goats.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

2003 BMW 330ci, i thought te convertible was sorta feminine, and the auto was stupid....had to go w/ a 6speep ls2...yeahya!


----------



## pontiac06gtogrl (Apr 27, 2009)

I traded my 09 Ford Fusion in for a 06 gto


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

Let's see, I gave my 90 Ford F150 to my father-in-law and my 87 Toyota Supra Turbo to my daughter. I miss both, but had three choices, a MK1V Toyota Supra turbo (damn!), a Honda S2000 and the GTO. Really wanted that Supra, but a 6 speed turbo is expensive and rare. Would have loved the Honda, for sheer driveability, but I am very happy with my 2005 GTO, just can't get enough mods and there are plenty.

Russ


----------



## Sinerate (Apr 29, 2009)

2005 Lincoln Aviator


----------



## Sentrek (May 10, 2009)

2005 Mazda 6s


----------



## SikNastGOAT (Apr 30, 2009)

sold my 99 z28 with 82k for 9000 and bought an 05 goat with 34k for 15300! goat would smoke the Z28 and it had 350hp. goat has 420!


----------



## PooperScooper (Mar 23, 2009)

I crashed my 180hp, 190mph, 1000rr over last summer and my Chrysler 300m wasn't fulfilling my adrenaline addiction, so I bought the GTO to fill the void. I'm better now.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I got rid of three vehicles to get my GTO. A 1978 Datsun 280Z, a 1979 Datsun 810 2dr. hardtop and a 1964 Datsun pickup and was able to put $2900 in the bank after the sales and purchase.


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

2001 Ford Ranger Edge 4.0 liter 4x4 Supercab Flareside. I miss the practicality of owning a pick-up and being able to park it anywhere and not worry about door dings but all that is forgotten the moment I get in the car and hear the LS2 fire up. I still smile when I hear it cold-start.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Sold my 04 SVT Focus (4 door) silver with red interior(66 made). Supercharged, cam, ect... was putting put just under 300hp.

It was either pay $2500+ for clutch or trade in car and pit $2500 into new car. I choose new car. Put $2500 down on the GTO and then $1500 into a catback, catless mids, 05/06 rear, and tune the day I bought it.


----------



## Ejjw18 (Sep 3, 2009)

traded in my 2005 Honda Accord coupe with the HFP package. Car was loaded and had magnaflow exhaust.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

bye bye 87 monte carlo,,hello billy goat gruff


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

None. my 87 gn and 07 Redline wanted a new brother.


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Bought mine outright.:cheers


----------



## Luvmycar (Nov 2, 2009)

I sold my 98 Toyota Tacoma 2wd pickup which was my first vehicle. It was very stripped down and uncomfortable. Replaced it with a silver 04 GTO. I was on cloud nine for a week! Insurance helped bring me down to earth again, but it's worth every penny!


----------



## DirtyJgTo (Sep 6, 2009)

1992 toyota tercel.....allowed me to save for the goat ...thats called biding your time...lol


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I just sold a few gold coins that I had been accumulating since 2003... I kept my cars.


----------



## JIMTINT (Nov 18, 2009)

sold an 85 vette I do not miss it one bit


----------



## GTOvs350z (Dec 4, 2009)

Sold my 350z, to get my 05 GTO! I love this car so much!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GTOvs350z said:


> Sold my 350z, to get my 05 GTO! I love this car so much!


In an obsucre way that means we have something in common. I sold your 350z's ancestor, a 1978 Datsun 280z, to get my 05 GTO.


----------



## SpdKilz (Nov 27, 2009)

Traded in an 04 Rubicon on 36's. Lifted locked, a very capable crawler. Only had 54,000 on it and got $14,000. Pick up my 05 PBM/RED A4 with 16,000 miles for $17,000. Ive still got another rock crawler. Needed something fast again. :willy:


----------



## LS6wantabe (Dec 26, 2009)

i got rid of a 2000 stock dodge neon to get my gto yes its the type of car ppl usually get to daily so they dont have to drive the gto all the time but i decided not to keep as my daily beater


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

2001 Oldsmobile Aurora like this one:










Always liked the look of that car. Did not have enough horsepower for me. Too sensible. I wanted something a little...insane.


----------



## icekold (Aug 31, 2009)

2001 Isuzu Vehicross...

I miss that car like crazy 

Till I slide behind the wheel of the Goat


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I traded 74 TA with the original 455 and 400 hydro turbomatic transmission. 
It needed lots of body.

I sold the 2005 GTO this summer as well- life goes on.


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

I didn't give up anything, just bought it as my weekend car + holidays :lol:
Still have my other baby...


----------



## Canadian '05 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gve m '01 Neon to my daughter and bought the GTO as my new daily driver.


----------



## Brittani's_Impulse (Nov 20, 2009)

My 97 Sunfire. Still trying to sell it.


----------



## Nightmare2003 (Jan 4, 2010)

I traded in my Zook monster, a 2003 Nissan 350z for my 06 Goat. Lol...the dealership was a little weary and a little taken aback from the Zook, given I had done everything imaginable to the little thing, bored and stroked it to a 4.3 liter, twin STS turbos, Cosworth heads and whatnot, you name it. It was a brutal little car however it was getting fickle from the amount of modifications to it so I traded her in. I was not about ready to let go of my '02 WS6 firebird, so the zook monster left my collection. Truth be told, the Z had more horsepower to the wheels and was a hoot to drive, but after I'm done with the GTO...it won't hold a candle.


----------



## GTO Jimbo (Jan 1, 2010)

Bumping this thread. 

Last car was an 05 WRX, with a few mods. Had it for 5 years and *loved it*. 










Bought an 04 gto with 22k miles. WRX wasn't cutting it for my daily drivn "hotrod".


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

I traded my 92 dodge stealth that had a reconstructed title. (it was totaled before) they gave me 2200 for it! i was totally stoked about that cuz bought it for 1800. I drove it to the dealership with 2 flat tires, no 5th gear or reverse, and it sometimes didn't go into any gear. it was 11 miles away. haha bastards :rofl:


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

2008 Chevy Malibu Classic. Great car, but now I'm in a Goat!


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

1993 RX7 and 1993 Sonoma SLE 4.3

The 1993 NSX also had something to do with me letting go of the RX7.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

None. I was going to trade in my 174k mile '98 Grand Prix GT but decided to keep it as a daily driver as it never gave me any trouble other than the tension pulley and the alternator giving out. However after 11 years of no major troubles the damn thing's intake decided to crap out. *sigh* Gotta wait for the weather to tackle it as the Goat is in its old garage slot. in the mean time its drive the GTO when the weather allows or use my son's car and make him take the bus to school.


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

A Vette


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

02 Mustang GT


----------



## Tom K (Mar 5, 2010)

2009 Challenger R/T.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I traded in a 97 2-door Tahoe for my goat.


----------



## G T Oh Damn (Feb 2, 2010)

92 Camaro RS.... was running off maaaybeee 2 or 3 cylinders.... Got $2000 for it.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

Tom K said:


> 2009 Challenger R/T.


why did u trade a challenger r/t did u not like it? thats what i tried to get but couldnt afford it.


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

94 Firebird. That thing was a death wish and sold it for a decent price


----------



## CED (Feb 28, 2010)

1999 Regal GS Supercharged and Intercooled with 1.8 RR's and a 75 shot of nitrous trapped as high as 113mph sparying after 60'.Was a mid-low 12 sec capable car,but the 4T65-E is a fragile whore even when "built" so it had to go,other than transmission very solid and reliable car.


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

I sold my Goat and I'm back in a WS6.


----------



## ShiftingLanes (Mar 7, 2010)

2007 camry se v6 FULLY FULLY LOADED and heavily modded 95 explorer sport (yes, a modded explorer, but it was cheap and easy and a fantastically fun semi-beater)


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

ive got a 98 grand am gt but im keeping it for my winter car ha so i just took out a massive loan


----------



## Foxman (Jan 25, 2010)

I had a Black 1995 BMW 525i sedan with 238,000 miles on it. It was still running and in decent condition, but it was time to sell it before I had to get it ready for the next inspection. Sold it for $3,000 and made the jump into the V8 muscle I always wanted!


----------



## t3ch (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## sazaisan (Oct 3, 2009)

95 C4 Torch Red 350/Auto. My GTO is not a corvette but at least it has the heart of a vette.


----------



## CreditDept (Jul 23, 2010)

2004 745 li. sprt pckg. alpine white with white interior. shipped from Germany, sitting on 21' bmw oem chrome rims. i hated that car.


----------



## dglanzer (Jul 11, 2010)

A 1995 Z28, M6, 125000 miles, relatively clean.
Z28 smoother on road, but it was tired.
Don't miss...time for an upgrade.
Kept my 97 Vette


----------



## cruzaderz83 (Oct 16, 2009)

The GTO was my 1st car and didn't have to trade in anything, have a 2000 civic as a daily driver. My first choice was actually an S2000 so i went to a dealer that had an S2000 and a GTO, the S2000 was gone. So when i test drove the GTO i fell in love and bought it.


----------



## samuladems (May 29, 2010)

one year of savings. got a good price. 05 M6 44k for 16,500. spotless inside and out. never regreated ever.


----------



## RunksGoat (May 16, 2010)

1990 Toyota Camry with 115K miles on it baby. Talk about an upgrade.arty:


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

2003 mitsubishi eclipse with bolt ons, almost traded in my 87 mustang too but held on to it but I havent driven it very much since the GTO. I love my gto only thing i miss about the eclipse was good on gas. thats why i want a little speed bike.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I turned in a 2008 Jeep Grand Cherokee lease.

I'm not a truck guy, and I should never have owned the Jeep. Plus it was only a V6.


----------



## BAPGTO (Jun 11, 2009)

1998 Cadillac STS Seville. Cadi was a pretty good ride til the scary overheating due to failed radiator. Scary because of that aluminum block.


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

2001 Mustang GT with about every bolt on part you can think of and heads/cams. Was tired of replacing motors and transmissions upgraded to the reliable ls2 in my 06 GTO dont regret 400hp and 25mpg.


----------



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

I had a 2005 Chrysler crossfire lol


----------



## lkn4trouble (Aug 29, 2010)

I just bought an 2006 GTO for the fun of it. I didn't get rid of anything!


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

i traded my 2004 Ford F-150 Super Cab XLT 4x4. Im goign to regret it in the snow lol.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

06SixOhGoat said:


> i traded my 2004 Ford F-150 Super Cab XLT 4x4. Im goign to regret it in the snow lol.


You will be amazed how well this car actually can do in the snow. Get some good all seasons(Potenza 960AS or ContiDWS) and your set. Or just get an extra set of rims for some Blizzacks(I've heard amazing things but never had a set myself).


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

my 150 was going though that **** we had this year lol. i dont think the goat can go though 10" of snow lol. hmmmmmmmm plow????? haha


----------



## mobbs (Aug 26, 2010)

2005 dodge ram 1500 slt quad cab 4x4 with 66k miles


----------



## coolGTO (Oct 1, 2010)

Traded a 2003 Mini Cooper S with some modifications and 104K on it for my 2006 GTO with 47K on it that seems to be still all stock.


----------



## goatless (Apr 15, 2009)

coolGTO said:


> Traded a 2003 Mini Cooper S with some modifications and 104K on it for my 2006 GTO with 47K on it that seems to be still all stock.


That's funny. I'm in the process of going the other way: I just bought a Mini Clubman, and will sell my low mileage Goat. I may buy another one someday in the future.


----------



## X-Ravin (Oct 6, 2010)

Looks like I'm not alone in trading in a good ol' GM 3800 on a GTO. For me it was my 97 GTP, modded up. Great car, was my second car and got me through 4 years of college, which is what I asked of her. Still running strong at 165k. I'm also selling a 91 Camaro which is in great shape and has lots of mods to cover down payment.


----------



## gtofred (Oct 6, 2010)

03 rsx type s jus got rid of it last week.... miss it but sure am loving the gto


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

2000 Grand Am GT sold and used the money to pay for part of the car. Very happy with my upgrade


----------



## bignasty1978 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm planning to buy a GTO within the next 2 or 3 weeks. I've been looking at a couple of them. Just wanted to know if a 05 GTO with 45k miles for $17.5k is a good buy? Is there anything I should look for before buying? I'm also looking at a 06 GTO with 35k miles for $20k. Oh and I'm giving up my 2000 Mazda Millenia S millenium edition


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I guess it depends where you are. Last summer, I paid less for my 05 than either example and mine had about half the mileage.


----------



## mficco77 (Jul 13, 2010)

traded in 97 formula firebird. miss the t-tops


----------



## bignasty1978 (Oct 7, 2010)

@HP11 well I do live in NJ so I'm pretty sure we have the highest prices. The cheapest I found was that 05 for $17.5k. The rest are 04s and I don't want an 04.


----------



## 750GTO (Sep 17, 2010)

We gave up a 2006 Volkswagen Touareg that was my wife's car. The lease was up on the VDub and I had a '05 Audi A6 4.2 at the time. It was my turn for a new car so the wife took the Audi and I got the '05 GTO for my mid-life crisis. :cheers


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

I gave up my 2000 Suburban for a 2004 Torrid red GTO, my lease ran out of that one and then secured my current 2006 Phantom Black - I purchased this one and plan on keeping it until the wheels fall off....


----------



## 2005gtofan (Oct 4, 2010)

I traded in a 1992 Corvette with 46000 miles on. Leaked oil from every gasket on the motor and rearend both. Very happy with the GTO.


----------



## The05Goat (Oct 9, 2010)

I traded in a 1998 Ford SVT Cobra for my 2005 GOAT with the Autocross Package. I wish I could say I missed my Cobra, I guess 400HP does that to you.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

A 2000 Impala LS with a super charger on the 3800 motor. She was fun, big and sloppy but fun. To be honest I dont miss her for a second. My GTO is my first real muscle car and there is a strong possiblity that I'll keep her forever lol


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The05Goat said:


> I traded in a 1998 Ford SVT Cobra for my 2005 GOAT with the Autocross Package.


What's in that package? Never heard of it.


----------



## CzyKats44 (Aug 8, 2010)

1999 Pontiac Grand Prix GTP Coupe w/ 246k and still purred like a kitten.


----------



## sutherlacd27 (Apr 12, 2010)

2005 chrysler 300C. miss the luxury...


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

Does totaling a 2006 Mustang GT count?


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

my 96 trans am, my first car 
loved it so much, but it had to go for something more modern, my options were the new camaro, the new challenger, the new charger or the GTO

i chose the GTO


----------



## pnpracing (Apr 18, 2011)

A 2002 Ford Focus station wagon. Major upgrade..the thing done 0-60 in a little over 3 hours.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Didnt sell anything to get the Goats, if I decide I want a newer car, I just go get one. When you already have 30 to 40 vehicles sitting around another one isnt going to break you. I've been looking for an 05-06 GTO, preferably an auto, just havent found one in my price range.


----------



## Sentrek (May 10, 2009)

Fully loaded mildly modified Mazda 6s. Don't miss it at all.


----------



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

First car. She's my baby and I'll never get rid of her, ever. I think the next thing I want is a bike though . the 350 and 2 bbl just don't cut it.


----------



## amtrucker22 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sold a 2005 Dodge Ram SRT-10 Yellow Fever.

Really interesting that both the Ram SRT-10 and the GTO's were only made 04 - 06.

My wife asked why I picked vehicles so hard to find. I think it is obvious why.


----------



## TheDtrain (Apr 9, 2011)

2006 monte carlo SS.

Only miss the beautiful metallic blue.


----------



## mriley (May 21, 2011)

a p.o.s. 05 f250. never had so many problems with a vehicle. went through 2 transmission 2 batteries an alternator 2 pulleys and a taillight within 3 months.


----------



## bartelt05gto (Apr 24, 2011)

sold my red/black 1970 Chevelle


----------



## bridogr1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sold girlfriend 96 Honda accord. Gave her my land rover and I got the 06 GTO.


----------



## Alireza (May 26, 2011)

05 BMW 330ci M package


----------



## 04yellowgoatCO (May 26, 2011)

*09 cobalt lt*

got rid of my 09 cobalt lt coupe auto with ss chip for my lovely yellow gto even swap at a dealer and they have the same mileage :cool


----------



## Grumpy's_Toy (Jan 27, 2011)

*08 Silverado Ext Cab*

Traded in my truck at a dealer 20 miles away and got an 05 YJ, now I see my truck every other morning as the new owner lives 2 miles from me, small world.


----------



## DABIGBYRDMAN (May 27, 2011)

2005 GMC Sierra RCSB 4.3l, with Goodmark cowl induction hood, Volant CAI, Flowmaster cat-back exhaust, 2 inch lowering kit, and 22" Mizati chrome rims w/6" lip... traded that for an 04 Impulse Blue GTO,:cool 5.7l, bone stock, excellent condition, 73,000 miles on it... I love it, and it's nice to be able to spin both wheels at the same time... lolarty:


----------



## DerekTX (May 26, 2011)

a 2007 grand prix, and an 81 trans am for an 05 GTO.


----------



## sik goat (Aug 20, 2010)

03 mustang gt.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

didnt sell anything just had to have it after looking for 7+ years


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

2008 Honda Civic SI, wasn't fast enough or RWD ^_^


has anyone traded their wives for a gto


----------



## ericyow (Nov 17, 2010)

I had an 03 cobra, blown and sprayed. It was fast but hard to DD for the year I had it. Sad thing is, when I got the A4 I missed having a manual so I let my wife drive it all the time and I was back in the ol' dodge.

If my cobra had the IRS isntead of the SRA swap I never would've gotten rid of it.  The GTO has a MUCH better ride!


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

2004 F250 (I'm not a ford fan but 250s are nice as hell lol) I LOVE my goat but I do miss my 4 wheel drive to play in the mud


----------



## TheRedThing (Nov 2, 2006)

'04 Jeep Rubicon. The GTO is a little faster, at least on paved roads.

Here she is at the dealer getting traded...


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

im getting rid of an 06' f150... gonna miss it but totally worth it


----------



## GTO219 (Jun 1, 2011)

i traded in an 05 mazda rx8 shinka edition









i don't miss it though:lol:


----------



## IlliniGTO (Feb 28, 2011)

1997 BMW 540i 6 Speed


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

nicayotte said:


> 2008 Honda Civic SI, wasn't fast enough or RWD ^_^
> 
> 
> has anyone traded their wives for a gto


I've traded girlfriends for cars. Mostly because I chose to spend money on the car instead of them.


----------



## oz_monaro (Jun 16, 2011)

2008 F150 FX4 Supercrew w/ 41k miles, original owner

The truck was definitely a head turner and received compliments on it almost daily. $100-200 a week on gas was hurting though.

Picked up an 04 A4 GTO w/47k miles, needs some work but the performance is night and day over the brick in the wind!


----------



## pushin400 (Jul 18, 2011)

sold my 2006 jeep wrangler with 40k miles and my 1990 5.0 fox body mustang so i could buy my GTO! miss the jeep a times but i dont regret it


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

2002 Chevrolet Avalanche Z66

Good riddens Avalanche, hello GTO


----------



## NOT4MPG (Aug 27, 2011)

Nothing. I tend to keep my cars. 
.
.
.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

I traded in a 2005 Suzuki Areo with 30k miles, and got $4,200.00 on trade on the Goat  So after buying the Goat, i had to buy the wife a 2011 Grand Vitara, to replace her Areo, they did not want my 2008 Ninja for trade lol....


----------



## JohnnyRay (Aug 13, 2011)

1987 Nissan 300zx...practically gave it away for my goat...


----------



## bubbz22 (Apr 14, 2011)

got rid of a 2003 Impala for the goat


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Sold one of my '67 GTO's and my 2003 tiburon. My 2006 only cost me $100 out of my pocket.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

SANDU002 said:


> Sold one of my '67 GTO's and my 2003 tiburon. My 2006 only cost me $100 out of my pocket.


arty: That is AWESOME !!!:cheers


----------



## GT 2 GTO (Oct 22, 2011)

I'll be trading my mustang gt for it. Glad to see I'm not the only one who gave up the stang for it


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

Gave up my o4 mustang gt anniversary Ed. For my o4 goat


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## The_Madcat (Sep 30, 2011)

1999 Lumina LTZ. <3 the 3800's but power is king!


----------



## Q'sGTO (Sep 28, 2011)

I had an 03 3/4 ton chevy duramax before going back to a muscle car.


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Gave up a Brand new car*

I gave up a 2010 Hyundai Genesis Coupe 2.0 turbo. I was trying avidly to get a loan approval for a 2006 GTO for about 6 months. It was and still is my obsession. I kept getting denied due to lack of credit history. My girlfriend owns a 2010 mazda 3 and was getting an oil change. She reall yloved the Genesis Coupes so we went for a test drive and it was a good looking car, had all of the technology and blue lights that she fell in love with. At this time i was driving a 2000 Chevy Blazer 4 door with 170,000 miles on it, so she was trying to get me into a newer car. I did the credit application thinking hmmm the GTO i was trying to buy was only 18,500 and this is 22,000, no way I will be approved. Salesman came back and said I was approved, do you want it? I eneded up getting it thinking I would upgrade the turbos, intercoolers etc. I cant because the warranty would be voided and I didnt want to take that chance. I liked the car but my obsession for GTO's wouldnt do away so when I got my IT job I went and traded it and got my QSM 2006 GTO 31,000 miles A4 (hate stick when in traffic and hills and this is my DD).


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

I didn't give up my other ride... it broke an injector, leaking down and melted a piston. So she is on the back burner until I graduate in May and can start a rebuild.


----------



## cesjr02 (Oct 26, 2010)

I gave up my 1997 Monte Carlo z34. It was my first car, I got her when I was a junior in high school and kept her for 10 years. I miss that car, but my GTO was worth it.


----------



## GTR944 (Jun 6, 2006)

Gave up a 1998 Ford Explorer for my 2006 GTO


----------



## mf-dif (Jul 28, 2011)

2004 Subaru WRX. In the end I wanted something that was more comfortable and refined for DD while not taking on a new car note.


----------



## Memphis (Dec 23, 2011)

1996 dodge intrepid with 175,000 for my 2006 GTO spice red m6. And loving every min of it!


----------



## njgoatfarmer (Jan 2, 2012)

traded my 72 lemans sport custom even up for my 04 to the owner of the dealership i deal with . the 04 had a lot of elec. problems so they got gm to do a buy back and now have 06


----------



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

02 focus zx3 with 200,000 miles and only one owner =]

my wife no balls me on buying the gto=] im very happy


----------



## MrGTOZ (Feb 23, 2011)

Drove a 97 Honda Civic with 200,000 miles as a daily. Gave some of my savings for this one.
04 M6 BBM GTO(Headers,Catback,Intake)


----------



## alaninin (Dec 4, 2010)

1999 Camaro SS M6 but enjoy my 05 GTO even more.


----------



## Seanscn (Sep 19, 2010)

I sold my fully loaded 2001 Dodge Stratus R/T, it was black and had a killer sound system in it.

Pioneer Premier Headunit with DVD, Bluetooth, and Ipod Connection. Infinity speakers and a JL Audio 10W6 with a JL 250 Watt Amp in a JL Box. It was nasty.


----------



## Dan-o (Jan 1, 2012)

traded in my 06 crown vic police interceptor.... with a pushbar!


----------



## Banj (Jan 4, 2012)

I gave up a 4x4 93 S10 Extended cab 4.3 v6. And I would do it all over again!


----------



## bills_zpam (Sep 22, 2011)

Dan-o said:


> traded in my 06 crown vic police interceptor.... with a pushbar!


I had a 92 crown vic years ago. They may have a rep as grandpa cars, but it rocked in it's own right. Steel block, truck chassis, but when you got on it, it went. I'm probably dating myself, but I always had the video from Sabotage on my mind when I was driving it.


----------



## Pynikal (Jan 16, 2012)

2001 toyota echo........50mpg......:willy:

but loving the power of the GTO!


----------



## CPM6inNJ (Jan 14, 2012)

2006 SS Impala 5.3 LS4... very sweet car, definite sleeper but the wrong wheel drive started to get me. Love my 04 Goat!


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

nothing was looking for a 65 for 10+ years it was a great day love at first sight


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

blackplate65 said:


> nothing was looking for a 65 for 10+ years it was a great day love at first sight


That's almost how long I searched for my `65 as well. It HAD to be a Tri-Power car, and it HAD to have a 4-speed.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

2009 G8 GT.... well a pole got rid of it lol


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

I lost my job in '08 and got rid of my 05 M6. I have been car-less since...well, until about 3 months ago. I now have an 05 M6, so I kinda went from a Goat to a Goat. I'm pretty happy.


----------



## smitty2919 (Jan 24, 2012)

I currently have my 03 mach 1 up for sale to get into one....I don't know how long it will take to sell mine and get a goat


----------



## mercdoc (Aug 12, 2010)

I gave up my 99 Silverado Z71 to get my 04 M6 Red/Red. I miss the trail riding but I really love that Goat! :cheers


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

I had a 2003 Mustang Mach 1. Gorgeous car in its own right. I'm not a big mustang guy, but when I saw it, I knew I had to have it. Just came back from Iraq, my beater blew up, the price was right, and I drove home with it that night. As someone else stated much earlier, the Mach 1 was a hell of a car, but the GTOs have them beat. Unfortunately, I lost the car because I hydroplaned doing 40mph in a 55mph zone going up hill in a torrential rain storm. One of the worst I've ever seen here in Hawaii. I tried to save the car, but after everything, I'm lucky the engine block wasn't sitting in my lap. A month or two later, I was on the Big Island for a training event with my unit when I found my 04 M6 (impulse blue w/ blue interior), and immediately contacted the Marine who owned it. I had to pick up his payments, but at $11k and cheaper insurance and payments than the Mach 1, I couldn't complain. Now I can check the GTO of my "must have" list of cars! It's a shame Pontiac went under, despite all their "copy cat" cars, as I call them. I'd love to see what they would have done with the GTOs to this date.


----------



## Jesse6.0 (Feb 18, 2010)

I gave up my 1969 Mercury Cougar, that car was awesome! but a gas hog!


----------



## Texanfan392 (Jan 24, 2012)

2005 mustang v6


----------



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

I had a 2001 Lincoln ls with 20" rims there was absolutely no performance mods for that thing. I live in Ontario and since they never sold the gto in Canada I found one that had already crossed the boarder. So I flew cross country to Calgary and drove the 2006 gto 40 hours home. Def worth it


----------



## Dishphead (Jan 4, 2012)

a 2008 vw jetta with about 27xxx mi on it that i got a week before my gto. 

got it just so I had a car to drive up in to get the goat.


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

went from a 94 Trans am, toa 99 firehawk, to a 00 WS6, to a GTO, to a G8, then back to a GTO


----------



## rspiller1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Went from a 86 corvette to an 05 PBM M6. Miss the handling of the vette but love the GTO none the less


----------



## smitty2919 (Jan 24, 2012)

Officially sold my 03 mach 1 for an 04 GTO.

Aside from dumping money into a brake job, 1 pc aluminum ds, and strut mounts, I like this car lol


----------



## mikeb131 (Nov 20, 2009)

I still have my my 2004 gto - bought it with 32k and now have 85k miles. I am looking to get a brand new or certified preowned 2012 hyundai genesis coupe for better fuel economy and better warranty!! if i do it I will definitely miss the gto


----------



## gto_grl1982 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have an 04 6-speed Cosmos Purple GTO. I bought it in June of last year (2011). It has still under 23,500 miles on it. I didn't have to trade anything for it...I just bought it, straight out! I love my GTO! My favorite color is purple, so inside and out that is exactly what it is!! For me..it's my dream car!


----------



## olddohc (Apr 20, 2012)

390whp integra for 05 goat


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

the goat is only my second car. My first was an 03 alero 2.2 (great little machine) I loved it and had modded the crap out of it. after an incident with a ditch and a telephone pole it was hauled off to the junk yard. now I have my 04 with around 70XXX miles. I purchased it for only 9,800 with a K&N intake and flowmaster exhaust already on it. iv had it for a few weeks now and besides premium gas only, I have no complaints. its worth it though, gotta put gas in any vehicle, might as well have fun doing it! a proud GTO owner now, I dont see myself getting rid of it for many years to come.


----------



## GTO-m (Apr 1, 2010)

I got out of an LS1 F-body for the GTO. Drive a 5th gen now.


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

1971 VW Squareback. It was a project car. 


Sent from my mind using telekinesis.


----------



## LS2 6SP (Oct 24, 2007)

A 2004 Mitsubishi Galant


----------



## The Stamped (Aug 16, 2011)

2005 Pontiac Bonneville GXP
I do miss her, but love my Goat


----------



## Seanscn (Sep 19, 2010)

2001 Dodge Stratus R/T


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

Seanscn said:


> 2001 Dodge Stratus R/T


I was trying to decided between an 03+ stratus R/T or the goat. I think I made the right choice though.


----------



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

2002 Mercedes-benz C32 AMG. Had it heavily modified. Got it up to 132k though and things were constantly failing. Engine is stock top mount charger air to water intercooled running 14.5PSI boost on 3.2l v6. Had it boosting 22+ PSI. Traded in upon purchasing the GTO. Still miss her, but the GTO has much more potential. As of now it's definitely a little slower, but not by too much.


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

gt4awd said:


> 2002 Mercedes-benz C32 AMG. Had it heavily modified. Got it up to 132k though and things were constantly failing. Engine is stock top mount charger air to water intercooled running 14.5PSI boost on 3.2l v6. Had it boosting 22+ PSI. Traded in upon purchasing the GTO. Still miss her, but the GTO has much more potential. As of now it's definitely a little slower, but not by too much.


Looks great! Haha Maintenance is a little lower with the GTO too! Haha ask me how I know... 


Sent from my mind using telekinesis.


----------



## doughboy60 (Jun 4, 2012)

2007 G35, the VQ35HR Motor not the VQ35DE. Goats wayyy faster by a long shot.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

@doughboy60 - So your saying that a LS engine is faster than a N/A V6? Do you have the data to back this claim up?

My wife keeps up with me in her '08 Si (or not...maybe I'm bullsh*tting)


----------



## howelryan14 (Jun 20, 2012)

06 civic si..60k miles with only 2 bolt on's. i miss it, but i can't complain


----------



## LSWho? (Jun 30, 2012)

2001 Black Audi TT 225 quattro


----------



## Wolfman625 (May 8, 2012)

Got a 06 black m6 GTO with 20,xxx on it. Got it privet sale. Was going to sell my Charger R/T Daytona #2858 GoMango but I like it still. So for now it will stay next to my new Goat. Its nice being 21 and having a bad ass 4 door, a big gmc 2500hd king cab Duramax, and the amazing GTO..........and a wife haha

Charger is not slow. But that LS2 with that 6 speed is a monster.


----------



## dsmdave (Jul 1, 2012)

2004 mustang Mach 1 and then came the 2004 gto

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## GTO-m (Apr 1, 2010)

Z28 Camaro...I had a long run of Camaros and needed something to hold me over during the mid-2000's doldrums.


----------



## raider08 (May 19, 2014)

Traded 04 cbr 1000rr and $2500 for my 04 gto


----------



## Hondahunter (May 6, 2014)

2001 Ford Lightning. Ported blower and built motor. Ran mid 12's. I loved that truck. Served so many purposes. Bought it while looking for a Vette. Actually, bought my GTO while looking for a Vette as well. One day I'll get into another Vette I suppose.


----------



## 19GTO65 (Mar 18, 2015)

Sold my 2014 mustang Shelby to make room for funds to fix up a 65 GTO. love the car but cant resist old school muscle.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I didn't sell a car to fund my GTO, I sold off my pinball collection and turned my gamerage into a goat house.

:thumbsup:


----------



## brendan4862 (Apr 26, 2012)

I got rid of my 2001 Cadillac Seville STS. I was looking at getting a 2009 Impala SS or possibly a Monte Carlo SS, but then I found the GTO. RWD>FWD


----------



## dHLOL (Apr 29, 2015)

I bought my 05' GTO brand new off the lot in 08'. There were only six new left in Wisconsin at the time.


----------



## KarliniSmeagol11 (Apr 21, 2013)

I also did not fund the purchase of my GTO but soon after I sold my 2001 Rav 4 second generation -- moved to California from Canada 14 years ago - I don't need a 4 wheel drive vehicle in So cal.


----------



## motasupra (May 15, 2015)

Gave up 1972 supercharged chevy nova thought I would be able to have power and better mileage. Working on the power part now :rofl:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't know your situation with that Nova but I don't think I would have given that up for a 04-06 GTO. Not knocking an 04-06 GTO......just saying if those were the choices........My 68 Nova had become a money pit but I sold it a bought an El Camino.


----------



## motasupra (May 15, 2015)

Yeah we do miss it but two old school cars was to much money for us so we sold the small block and kept the big block. My wife's car is a 71 challenger with a 499" big block that has a best pass of 10.32 @ 129 because it was out of gears. ha ha


----------



## jnowak8179 (May 26, 2015)

traded 2004 honda accord for 2005 GTO, Then traded for a 2006 gto


----------



## papousr58 (Oct 16, 2014)

2009 honda pilot.i got the itch and it was time,thank you very much.


----------



## TJMont (Jul 12, 2016)

I had a 2000 Ford Lightning that I wasn't really ready to part with. It was 16 years old and only had 103,000 miles on it but it started giving me one problem after another. Instead of dropping money into it every month I decided to get my GTO.


----------

